# My Body Wasn't Built For This



## chicken steve

How old are U....? ~CS~


----------



## RePhase277

When I wake up in the morning, I apply a liberal dose of hot running water to my entire body. Then I dry off with a clean towel. I get something to eat from the kitchen, and check out the news on the internet.

The point is, I like that running hot water, food, lights, internet and roof that keeps the rain off. That's pretty good motivation to get through the day.:laughingç


----------



## brian john

1. Age? AS CS asked above
2. Over Weight?
3. In shape?
4. You partying a lot?
5. Smoker?


----------



## HackWork

The key is lots of vigorous masturbation while paying people to do the work for you.


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> The key is lots of vigorous masturbation while paying people to do the work for you.


Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


I would tell him how much ****** helps, but the word has recently been censored out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I hate to ask but where are you getting chaffed?

A million guys before you have worn hard hats and this is the first I've heard of blisters on ones head.

Have you ever had a job requiring physical work?

What type work do they have you doing?


----------



## DenseAsFlux

1.24
2.160 lbs
3.Normal shape
4. No drugs or alcohol. Commute to work is long, temps are around 90, humidity is high and I am digging trenches recently. I work part time at another job on Sundays 2nd shift. I put in notice to quit next week. As I need some down time to recuperate. I have to work overtime on Saturdays often. I like 8 hours of sleep, but get less most nights.
@RePhase277 a comfortable life is good motivation to push through the pain. 

I am not an thorughbred athlete by any means, but I assume that most people aren't perfect. We all have pains, sometimes we learn cool tricks to minimize the pain so that we can enjoy our lives a bit more. The ointment has been a life saver for me.


----------



## Bird dog

brian john said:


> 1. Age? AS CS asked above
> 2. Over Weight?
> 3. In shape?
> 4. You partying a lot?
> 5. Smoker?


6. How long will this job last?


----------



## DenseAsFlux

My last job was in an air-conditioned building, customer service, stocking, cashier.
I assume they were blisters that had popped. Near my ears was wet and sore hours after I took the hard hat off.

My groin area was chaffing


----------



## splatz

Just hang in there, keep dealing with it as you have, it's not that your body wasn't built for this, it just hasn't adapted to it yet. Skin will toughen, you'll acclimate to the heat, you'll always get tired but you'll develop enough juice to do what you need to do. 

Otherwise try


----------



## HackWork

DenseAsFlux said:


> My last job was in an air-conditioned building, customer service, stocking, cashier.
> I assume they were blisters that had popped. Near my ears was wet and sore hours after I took the hard hat off.
> 
> My groin area was chaffing


Wear briefs, not boxers. You need something between your sweaty balls and your thighs.

Gold Bond helps, but when it's really hot and humid and you're sweating thru your jeans, nothing will help.


----------



## RePhase277

MTW said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


I don't know.... he does have a point.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

Hopefully this job lasts many years. I think I am almost done with the trenches though. Laying conduit is next.


----------



## MTW

When did this site become "Gay Electrician's Talk"? :blink:


----------



## active1

Some job environments are more extreme.
Such as roof top work summer in the desert.
At that point you really need to take care of yourself on and off the job.
Eat well. Stay hydrated. Get your sleep. Don't wear yourself out of off hours doing whatever. Stay away from too much caffeine. Few cups of coffee is fine. Look out for those energy drinks, 5 hr energy, no-doze, etc. It can cause a lot of problems. A daily vitamin might help if your body is low on something. In the extreme sun cover yourself from head to toe. Keep the sun off you. If you can get an umbrella or pop up sun shade it helps. Sunburns and even tans are bad for your skin, risk cancer, and drain you of energy. Sun tan lotion if needed. Light colored breathing cloths. Electrolytic helps. Soda is not great for heat. Smoking is bad. If you have a chance to take a break in a cooled area, do it. It takes about 2 weeks to adjust to extreme heat.

The people that go down 1st in the heat are ones that were up all night drinking, hung over, take a break smoking outside vs cover in A/C area, eat junk food, and loaded with energy drinks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DenseAsFlux said:


> My last job was in an air-conditioned building, customer service, stocking, cashier.
> I assume they were blisters that had popped. Near my ears was wet and sore hours after I took the hard hat off.
> 
> My groin area was chaffing


Do you have the hat adjusted to loosely and it's moving around a lot?

Wear 100% cotton drawers, that polyester crap will kill you!


----------



## RePhase277

MTW said:


> When did this site become "Gay Electrician's Talk"? :blink:


Whoa now. Since when did masturbating while watching sweaty men work become gay?!


----------



## DenseAsFlux

I was going to try compression shorts if the ointment didn't work. Briefs is a similar idea. Fortunately the ointment allows me to keep my boxers. I was happy that the problems have been solved. Mainly trying to pass on what has worked for me in case others had a similar dilemma.


----------



## HackWork

DenseAsFlux said:


> I was going to try compression shorts if the ointment didn't work. Briefs is a similar idea. Fortunately the ointment allows me to keep my boxers. I was happy that the problems have been solved. Mainly trying to pass on what has worked for me in case others had a similar dilemma.


Wearing boxers is causing the issue, ointment is just a bandaid.

Go order a pack of Hanes briefs for $10.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

The hat may have been too loose. Not sure. The skull cap is working out. I think it is mainly just the newness of it all.


----------



## MTW

Ok have to admit Hax is right here, wearing boxers has given me some nasty thigh rash before.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

I'll give briefs a try. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jack Legg

If you cant wear gay briefs, get some buck naked boxers from Duluth trading.

That's all I can wear. They give you an extra sack to cradle your balls. No way I could wear regular boxers in this heat


----------



## MTW

Jack Legg said:


> If you cant wear gay briefs, get some buck naked boxers from Duluth trading.
> 
> That's all I can wear. They give you an extra sack to cradle your balls. No way I could wear regular boxers in this heat


I saw those on a billboard for the new Duluth store they just opened here. What are the made of?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DenseAsFlux said:


> I was going to try compression shorts if the ointment didn't work. Briefs is a similar idea. Fortunately the ointment allows me to keep my boxers. I was happy that the problems have been solved. Mainly trying to pass on what has worked for me in case others had a similar dilemma.


Compression shorts are lacra spandex, the last thing you want to stay cool.

Years of experience prove cotton is the way to go in warm weather.

Oh, and wool bottom socks.


----------



## Jack Legg

MTW said:


> I saw those on a billboard for the new Duluth store they just opened here. What are the made of?


 93% nylon 7% spandex. I bought about 6 pairs last summer, its all I can wear now


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


Thanks forum mom!


----------



## trentonmakes

How long you been at this?

Sounds like your not used to a little physical labor. Like others have said, your body will adjust.

Heat, especially humidity just plain sucks. Plenty of water and breaks when its brutal out.

Texting and Driving


----------



## sbrn33

MTW said:


> When did this site become "Gay Electrician's Talk"? :blink:


Comments like this do not help the forum.


----------



## Switched

It could be the detergent that you use as well. If you haven't been working in an environment in the heat and humidity where you sweat a lot, you may not have realized your skin is sensitive to the detergent you use.

Just a thought.....

Your body will get used to it and adjust. If I haven't been up and down ladders for a while the first day back to doing it the back of the knees hurts, but after a few days the pain goes away.


----------



## brian john

100% cotton, light weight pants and shirt.

Hydrate, Keep warm clothes with you it is going to be winter soon.

When I was young I dug ditches in the heat and humidity and muscled through it (I was in great shape) at 64 the heats just cripples me.


----------



## Bird dog

brian john said:


> 100% cotton, light weight pants and shirt.
> 
> Hydrate, Keep warm clothes with you it is going to be winter soon.
> 
> When I was young I dug ditches in the heat and humidity and muscled through it (I was in great shape) at 64 the heats just cripples me.


I sure hope you can hand the job off to the young bucks.


----------



## wildleg

as many of the guys have indicated, but not spoken to it directly, your body is built for it, you just haven't discovered it yet, or are starting to discover it. Tough it out, learn to learn from others (yes, you have to learn to learn), work without complaining, follow directions (learn to listen), and learn to work smart. good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DenseAsFlux said:


> I was going to try compression shorts if the ointment didn't work. Briefs is a similar idea. Fortunately the ointment allows me to keep my boxers. I was happy that the problems have been solved. *Mainly trying to pass on what has worked for me in case others had a similar dilemma.*


"Do you have any crutches that you use to get you through the day? Or any tips that help you from getting overwhelmed by the work or environment?"

This doesn't sound too much like it's working.

Don't be too proud or hard headed to listen to your elders.


----------



## macmikeman

You are going on the internet in front of old men like Brian and myself and complaining about how hard work is? Shirt dude, try forty years of it. I keep raising my rates and the motivation follows every time. It's like pulling a bank job or something. A rush. Cowabunga


----------



## DenseAsFlux

trentonmakes said:


> How long you been at this?


Around a couple months, maybe three at the most.


I don't want other readers or commentators to get the wrong idea. I wasn't trying to complain that I can't do the work. I was trying to create a Thread Title to get attention, and try to create a place where we could list tricks and tips that have helped us get our pain receptor filled bodies through the job a little more comfortably. I have read some good tips here already, thanks to those that offered advice.

This thread would also be a good place to solicit advice if you want input on a particular issue that others may have already figured out.


----------



## Southeast Power

Get this and use it. It may save your life:










It is in the isle with the children's medicine isle in every drug store and grocery store. They should also have and adult brand and a generic brand. All of them have the same ingredients.
Put the powder in a water bottle and shotgun it. One before, one during and one after working in the sun.
Avoid gator aid while working, it's a recovery drink after working out.

I have found the safety shirty that are bright orange or yellow that are made with sweat wicking material are far superior to cotton. We have 90% humidity without notice year round. Cotton shirts are like wearing a wet rag.

You have to try a few things to take care of your undercarriage problem. I did try that Vagisil product with some mixed results, it's has more of a powdery feel than a moist one.

Here all of the landscaping guys, yeah, Central America dudes, all wear long sleeve shirts, long pants, a hat and some a face cover.
We rarely see temps in the 100s but, the "feels like" temp gets there all of the time.

I remember doing slab work, I would get home and couldn't take my clothes off fast enough to get In a tub of cold water.


----------



## bill39

DenseAsFlux said:


> 1.24
> 2.160 lbs
> 3.Normal shape
> 4. No drugs or alcohol. Commute to work is long, temps are around 90, humidity is high and I am digging trenches recently. I work part time at another job on Sundays 2nd shift. I put in notice to quit next week. As I need some down time to recuperate. I have to work overtime on Saturdays often. I like 8 hours of sleep, but get less most nights.
> @RePhase277 a comfortable life is good motivation to push through the pain.
> 
> I am not an thorughbred athlete by any means, but I assume that most people aren't perfect. We all have pains, sometimes we learn cool tricks to minimize the pain so that we can enjoy our lives a bit more. The ointment has been a life saver for me.


Suck it up buttercup!
Looks like you just need to keep working at it for awhile. Your body will adapt.
My other suggestion is to buy some Gold Bond mecated powder.


----------



## daveEM

DenseAsFlux said:


> I was going to try compression shorts if the ointment didn't work. Briefs is a similar idea. Fortunately the ointment allows me to keep my boxers. I was happy that the problems have been solved. Mainly trying to pass on what has worked for me in case others had a similar dilemma.


You haven't lived till you put your balls in a pocket...










https://2undr.com/us/


----------



## chicken steve

DenseAsFlux said:


> Around a couple months, maybe three at the most.
> 
> 
> I don't want other readers or commentators to get the wrong idea. I wasn't trying to complain that I can't do the work.* I was trying to create a Thread Title to get attention, and try to create a place where we could list tricks and tips that have helped us get our pain receptor filled bodies through the job a little more comfortably*. I have read some good tips here already, thanks to those that offered advice.
> 
> This thread would also be a good place to solicit advice if you want input on a particular issue that others may have already figured out.


Ok then Flux, you're in the presence of many _tenured_ sparks here. 

Few of us started out as Charles Atlas, and _most _of us have assumed some manner of trade related physical problem(s)

I'll tell you one thing _i wish i had done_ decades ago......knee pads....

~CS~


----------



## daveEM

chicken steve said:


> I'll tell you one thing _i wish i had done_ decades ago......knee pads....
> 
> ~CS~


Boy you have that right. I can get down but getting up is a real problem for me now. Damn.


----------



## splatz

Suncoast Power said:


> Get this and use it. It may save your life:
> 
> It is in the isle with the children's medicine isle in every drug store and grocery store. They should also have and adult brand and a generic brand. All of them have the same ingredients.
> Put the powder in a water bottle and shotgun it. One before, one during and one after working in the sun.
> Avoid gator aid while working, it's a recovery drink after working out.


Both gatorade and pedialyte supply the electrolytes (sodium and potassium) you lose when you sweat, gatorade supplies sugar too. It was originally formulated at UFL to drink during games and practices. The sugar may be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on how hard you're working and what else you're eating. But they'll both keep you hydrated. If you buy the gatorade powder and use double the water it says on the canister, it's a pretty good way to go.


----------



## trentonmakes

chicken steve said:


> Ok then Flux, you're in the presence of many _tenured_ sparks here.
> 
> Few of us started out as Charles Atlas, and _most _of us have assumed some manner of trade related physical problem(s)
> 
> I'll tell you one thing _i wish i had done_ decades ago......knee pads....
> 
> ~CS~


Agreed!
I wear mine mostly tying in outlets or crawling through a crawlspace.
Sometimes ill put on bitch mittens on a tough pull or digging.
Nothing wrong with a little PPE.

Many times i hear guys complain about bad knees.


I also pick up 2 bottles of gatorade in the morning and a pack of smokes when its real hot. WAWA has em 2 for $3 and does seem to help midday.

Texting and Driving


----------



## splatz

....


----------



## brian john

You will adapt.

When I was starting out I lived in Washington DC area and had no AC, so I was acclimated to heat UNFORTUNATELY


----------



## chicken steve

I've told many prospective apprentices who've asked that this trade is *hot* when it's hot, *cold* when it's cold, and *dirty* when it's dirty ......we all learn to deal....~CS~


----------



## splatz

brian john said:


> You will adapt.
> 
> When I was starting out I lived in Washington DC area and had no AC, so I was acclimated to heat UNFORTUNATELY


There's something to be said for that, I think if you resist the urge to flip on the AC the first time the temperature tops 75F, it's easier to get comfortable in hot weather and you can tolerate working in the heat better. I'm not saying don't use AC at all, just use it less, it's not helping keeping your car and home at 70F all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> There's something to be said for that, I think if you resist the urge to flip on the AC the first time the temperature tops 75F, it's easier to get comfortable in hot weather and you can tolerate working in the heat better. I'm not saying don't use AC at all, just use it less, it's not helping keeping your car and home at 70F all the time.


Absolutely, driving a service truck around all day I would only put on the a/c on for the ride home.

The last ten years of working in NJ I spent most of my time in unconditioned spaces like mechanical/boiler rooms, mezzanines, elevator control rooms, and on roofs.


----------



## Hand Wired

I've been been working 7-10's in a coal powered steam plant, running trays over the pulverisers and steam lines. The best trick I've found is to drink plenty of water, and if your head starts swimming, don't be afraid to take a few minutes to cool down somewhere. None of this is worth dieing over.


----------



## cabletie

Pedialite also makes ice pops. We started buying them when my daughter was young. They stay longer that way, unfrozen, instead of opening a bottle that has to be used in so many hours. We still buy them and keep them in the freezer for after sports. 

You are supposed to hydrate an hour before a workout. Most of us start with coffee instead, and hydrate after. 

One odd trick I've seen was a guy that cuts the short sleeves off of old shirts. He wares that on his head under his hard hat as a sweat band, and reduce chafing. I guess the hole in the top of the shirt sleeve lets the heat out. Most guys wear bandannas or welders caps. I don't have a problem, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks forum mom!


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


>


Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


----------



## gnuuser

splatz said:


> Both gatorade and pedialyte supply the electrolytes (sodium and potassium) you lose when you sweat, gatorade supplies sugar too. It was originally formulated at UFL to drink during games and practices. The sugar may be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on how hard you're working and what else you're eating. But they'll both keep you hydrated. If you buy the gatorade powder and use double the water it says on the canister, it's a pretty good way to go.


if you have a family history of diabetes it it highly advisable to use the gatorade G2 series as it is lower in sugar than the regular gatorade and still provides the electrolytes you need.
at 24 its more a matter of getting acclimatized to the heat than anything.
cotton clothing light in color and loose fitting.
knee protection definitely. keeping your hair short helps a lot.

some of us who have heart problems aren't so lucky! there is a limit to how long we can be in the heat without causing problems that would end up with us going to the ER. 
and  i love a hot tub and i cant even be in one long enough to relax


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit. :furious:


So very true.


----------



## 3DDesign

Cortisone 10 for you rash will fix it.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

trentonmakes said:


> Agreed!
> I wear mine mostly tying in outlets or crawling through a crawlspace.
> Sometimes ill put on bitch mittens on a tough pull or digging.
> Nothing wrong with a little PPE.



I wear the cheap stretchy gloves with rubberized palms, but would be willing to get something more helpful for pulling wires. Are bitch mittens referring to a specific type of gloves? 
PPE and other cheap accessories don't threaten my masculinity. I bought specific anti vibration gloves for use when I operate the gas powered dirt tamper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DenseAsFlux said:


> I wear the cheap stretchy gloves with rubberized palms, but would be willing to get something more helpful for pulling wires. *Are bitch mittens referring to a specific type of gloves? *
> PPE and other cheap accessories don't threaten my masculinity. I bought specific anti vibration gloves for use when I operate the gas powered dirt tamper.


Nope, just a term for gloves.


----------



## SilentButBobby

DenseAsFlux said:


> I wear the cheap stretchy gloves with rubberized palms, but would be willing to get something more helpful for pulling wires. Are bitch mittens referring to a specific type of gloves?
> PPE and other cheap accessories don't threaten my masculinity. I bought specific anti vibration gloves for use when I operate the gas powered dirt tamper.


Good man. When you rip off a callous on a lift, pride will never come before safety again, trust me.


----------



## BrettC

DenseAsFlux said:


> I wear the cheap stretchy gloves with rubberized palms, but would be willing to get something more helpful for pulling wires. Are bitch mittens referring to a specific type of gloves?
> PPE and other cheap accessories don't threaten my masculinity. I bought specific anti vibration gloves for use when I operate the gas powered dirt tamper.


If you think PPE is a good idea in a given situation, then it probably is. Will you get razzed? Maybe. But the heck with the other guys, they're your hands.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BrettC said:


> If you think PPE is a good idea in a given situation, then it probably is. Will you get razzed? Maybe. But the heck with the other guys, they're your hands.


:thumbsup:

Absolutely!

Call em what they like I prefer wearing gloves in many situations, I only have one set of hands and at my age they are still pretty well intact.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nope, just a term for gloves.


[emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] 

I hate wearing gloves, but i find myself wearing them more often now. Mostly to protect from something digging into my hands or banging against them.

Texting and Driving


----------



## Bird dog

As an aside IIRC one of the biggest reasons for early retirement is accidents. No, not accidents on the job, but, *accidents at home*. How many of us think safety at the house?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> 
> I hate wearing gloves, but i find myself wearing them more often now. Mostly to protect from something digging into my hands or banging against them.
> 
> Texting and Driving


I was never big on gloves until I got a deep gasp in the palm of my right hand while tossing demoed equipment in a dumpster.

Six stiches later and babying it during healing changed my mind.

Anytime I was handling rough or sharp things afterwards I put on gloves.

Then I started wearing those mechanics when they came out for running conduit or pulling wire.


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was never big on gloves until I got a deep gasp in the palm of my right hand while tossing demoed equipment in a dumpster.
> 
> Six stiches later and babying it during healing changed my mind.
> 
> Anytime I was handling rough or sharp things afterwards I put on gloves.
> 
> Then I started wearing those mechanics when they came out for running conduit or pulling wire.


As much as I hated wearing gloves, it always seemed the cuts were always in the worst places like finger or thumb tips. Then you become creative with bandaids.


----------



## macmikeman

I watched a guy riding a bicycle yesterday while wearing a streamlined racing striped helmet, and decked out in full racing gear, going along at a speed barely fast as walking. I think the helmet was for when he tips over due to no momentum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> As much as I hated wearing gloves, it always seemed the cuts were always in the worst places like finger or thumb tips. Then you become creative with bandaids.


Or rolled papertowel and scotch 77.


----------



## emtnut

splatz said:


> There's something to be said for that, I think if you resist the urge to flip on the AC the first time the temperature tops 75F, it's easier to get comfortable in hot weather and you can tolerate working in the heat better. I'm not saying don't use AC at all, just use it less, it's not helping keeping your car and home at 70F all the time.


You hit the nail on the head here :thumbsup:

Summer: Get used to the heat, and if you do turn on the AC in the truck (to cool down the vents) leave the window open.

Winter : You should be dressed for the outside ... don't heat up the truck.
It will just make you sweat, and that's worse.

In both summer/winter, it's a matter of acclimatizing to the weather.


----------



## apthunterdr

I hate wearing gloves. Can anybody recommend a good brand of gloves that are thin and durable? Also do you find that a back brace prevents you from pulling a back muscle?


----------



## telsa

trentonmakes said:


> [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> 
> I hate wearing gloves, but i find myself wearing them more often now. Mostly to protect from something digging into my hands or banging against them.
> 
> Texting and Driving


Tipless is the word for the day.

My helmet, my knee-pads, my tip-less gloves, ... all show astounding damage.

They are real proof showing how much incidental damage our craft imposes upon us.

Believe it.


----------



## trentonmakes

I 2nd tipless gloves[emoji106]
I keep em way longer than i should. Mine are covered in mud, dirt, and cement. Lol

Bend with your knees!
I have a webbing back support on my toolbelt that seems to help when i wear it.

I carry it on my shoulder, but wear it during roughs

Texting and Driving


----------



## splatz

apthunterdr said:


> I hate wearing gloves. Can anybody recommend a good brand of gloves that are thin and durable? Also do you find that a back brace prevents you from pulling a back muscle?


I don't find them helpful, and I think it's a bad idea to get into the habit of wearing one all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

apthunterdr said:


> I hate wearing gloves. Can anybody recommend a good brand of gloves that are thin and durable? Also do you find that a back brace prevents you from pulling a back muscle?


Ironclad brand gloves.

No brace, it's a false sense of protection for one thing.


----------



## Bird dog

splatz said:


> I don't find them helpful, and I think it's a bad idea to get into the habit of wearing one all the time.


I wholeheartedly agree about the back brace (read the fine print, it may say it only helps you to lift properly). I've had back problems in the past. Experiment and find the back stretches & exercises that help the most. See a good chiropractor at least once because he may see and suggest things that you can't find otherwise. Also, do ab exercises because they support your back. You want strong core muscles. Running hurts your back, but, walking is good. If you run strengthen your back. Lose weight if you are overweight (that's really important).


----------



## BrettC

Bird dog said:


> I wholeheartedly agree about the back brace (read the fine print, it may say it only helps you to lift properly). I've had back problems in the past. Experiment and find the back stretches & exercises that help the most. See a good chiropractor at least once because he may see and suggest things that you can't find otherwise. Also, do ab exercises because they support your back. You want strong core muscles. Running hurts your back, but, walking is good. If you run strengthen your back. Lose weight if you are overweight (that's really important).


I second stretching and exercising. One of my friends here said that when he worked in refineries a lot them would have the entire crew do a series of warm up exercises together before starting the shift. I worked in a factory which had all the sewing workers do the same thing once per shift. I do back stretches every day, just keeps me feeling better.


----------



## splatz

It's not something you're conscious of but the belts and braces encourage you to use your muscles a different way, which may ultimately undermine their ability to support your back the right way, the braces basically reinforce a bad habit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BrettC said:


> I second stretching and exercising. One of my friends here said that when he worked in refineries a lot them would *have the entire crew do a series of warm up exercises together before starting the shift.* I worked in a factory which had all the sewing workers do the same thing once per shift. I do back stretches every day, just keeps me feeling better.


This has enough benefits that often the insurance provider will want evidence (logbook) it's done.


----------



## TGGT

apthunterdr said:


> I hate wearing gloves. Can anybody recommend a good brand of gloves that are thin and durable? Also do you find that a back brace prevents you from pulling a back muscle?


Start doing deadlifts and back extensions. YouTube them so you don't hurt yourself. I was just thinking today that my lower back hasn't bothered me since I been deadlifting regularly.

Maxi flex Elite gloves are my favorite. Amazon them. I buy 3 at a time. Very thin, great for hot weather.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog

TGGT said:


> Start doing deadlifts and back extensions. YouTube them so you don't hurt yourself. I was just thinking today that my lower back hasn't bothered me since I been deadlifting regularly.
> 
> Maxi flex Elite gloves are my favorite. Amazon them. I buy 3 at a time. Very thin, great for hot weather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


Go to Youtube & search for Athlean X. Outstanding resource.

https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24


----------



## TGGT

Bird dog said:


> Go to Youtube & search for Athlean X. Outstanding resource.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24


I've watched quite a few of his videos. He got me to stop doing wide grip lat pull downs and provided better shoulder exercises.

I was getting some serious shoulder discomfort and lack of mobility for a while there and it's already begun to go away.


----------



## Bird dog

TGGT said:


> I've watched quite a few of his videos. He got me to stop doing wide grip lat pull downs and provided better shoulder exercises.
> 
> I was getting some serious shoulder discomfort and lack of mobility for a while there and it's already begun to go away.


I'm close to finishing my current program & considering doing his.


----------



## shanomonday

Well, I got to tell you. Perhaps you shouldn't be in this line of work. I just did the opposite. Moved from outside working to inside in an office, and I wasn't made for that work. Different things for different people. You seem to be having a lot of issues. Work on technique.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

If I could figure out a life with no issues I wouldn't believe it's real. I have long since given up on that fairy tale. I agree that technique is key to keeping the pain in check, but having a good home life is most important to me. Having the motivation, goal and reason to put up with the drudgery of life is what I find most helpful. Many people I know don't know what they want to do with their life, experiencing different paths and realizing that changes can be made is good to keep in mind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DenseAsFlux said:


> If I could figure out a life with no issues I wouldn't believe it's real. I have long since given up on that fairy tale. I agree that technique is key to keeping the pain in check, but having a good home life is most important to me. Having the motivation, goal and reason to put up with the drudgery of life is what I find most helpful. Many people I know don't know what they want to do with their life, experiencing different paths and realizing that changes can be made is good to keep in mind.


To be happy in life you need to find your niche.


----------



## mvigneux

Get some good moisture wicking sports underwear with a pocket for your boys, Saxx brand is my favourite.

Check it anti-monkey butt powder (seriously goggle it)

Get a terry cloth pad for your hard hat, it's like a Basketball sweatband that velcros into a hard hat.

Work for a better company that hires temp labour for digging and actually teaches you the trade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X

I'm going out on a limb. Without knowing your health history---it's the lifestyle. What you do on your off time is #1. So I'm not just a 'commentator', I'll also say, the #1 remedy is copious amount of fresh air. maybe mixed with some yoga and/or pilates, down the road.


----------



## MTW

350X said:


> I'm going out on a limb. Without knowing your health history---it's the lifestyle. What you do on your off time is #1. So I'm not just a 'commentator', I'll also say, the #1 remedy is copious amount of fresh air. maybe mixed with some yoga and/or pilates, down the road.


The day I start doing pilates and yoga is the day I put a 12 gauge in my mouth and pull the trigger.


----------



## 350X

MTW said:


> The day I start doing pilates and yoga is the day I put a 12 gauge in my mouth and pull the trigger.




Thanks fo that, man! I feel the same when the day comes I can't! See ya on the flip


----------



## splatz

MTW said:


> The day I start doing pilates and yoga is the day I put a 12 gauge in my mouth and pull the trigger.


There are plenty of manly ways to develop the necessary strength and flexibility, although the scenery is probably better at the yoga classes.


----------



## Switched

splatz said:


> There are plenty of manly ways to develop the necessary strength and flexibility, although the scenery is probably better at the yoga classes.


Unless it is filled with dudes who thought it would be a good place to check out chicks...... Kinda like when I signed up for Home Ec. in high school.... Only to find out all the other guys had the same idea, and none of the girls signed up....

I did learn how to sew, balance a checkbook, cook a few things, etc... In the end it was probably the most I learned in HS!


----------



## MTW

splatz said:


> There are plenty of manly ways to develop the necessary strength and flexibility, although the scenery is probably better at the yoga classes.


I saw a yoga class on the beach the other day. Most of the women weighed at least 180 or more, most probably over 200. Not that I can be choosy or anything.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

I have taken a Yoga class for about a month before. I was the only guy in the class, in fact it was so rare for guys to join that the instructor took pics of me for the website. I guess it was to showcase the "diversity" of her classes. I found the experience a little humiliating since I had trouble being halfway into the stretches while everyone else was seemingly able to do them easily.


----------



## Switched

DenseAsFlux said:


> I have taken a Yoga class for about a month before. I was the only guy in the class, in fact it was so rare for guys to join that the instructor took pics of me for the website. I guess it was to showcase the "diversity" of her classes. I found the experience a little humiliating since I had trouble being halfway into the stretches while everyone else was seemingly able to do them easily.


I don't think I could even get that far.... lol....


----------



## mvigneux

There's nothing manly about not being able to touch your toes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman

Two questions about yoga.

1. How does one fart loudly during a mixed yoga class and not clear out the room?

2. How does one not laugh loudly when a woman in same farts loudly and clears out the room?


Edit: I keep hearing about the great virtues of doing yoga, I believe it .
I am serious about this question


----------



## splatz

macmikeman said:


> Two questions about yoga.
> 
> 1. How does one fart loudly during a mixed yoga class and not clear out the room?
> 
> 2. How does one not laugh loudly when a woman in same farts loudly and clears out the room?
> 
> 
> Edit: I keep hearing about the great virtues of doing yoga, I believe it .
> I am serious about this question


They call farts by a Sanskrit word meaning "downwind from the garbage dump in Mumbai" and they say it in a very soft voice and even tone with sitar music playing in the background, and nobody thinks it's funny. 

I don't think yoga is for you.


----------



## MTW

macmikeman said:


> Two questions about yoga.
> 
> 1. How does one fart loudly during a mixed yoga class and not clear out the room?
> 
> 2. How does one not laugh loudly when a woman in same farts loudly and clears out the room?


:whistling2::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## 350X

Smells like a bunch of sheep. Beware, That's going to cost you, now. Baaa.....baaa black sheep, here. 

Once you all get over the image-it's fine. Have no problem standing while watering the bushes, afterwards. No class required for this-that's just silly . Must be a city thing.


----------



## DenseAsFlux

It doesn't clear out the room. In Yoga class you learn to appreciate what it is that each person has to contribute.


----------



## BrettC

DenseAsFlux said:


> It doesn't clear out the room. In Yoga class you learn to appreciate what it is that each person has to contribute.


...also yoga classes can be expensive and are at times not conducive to your working schedule. When I had back and flexibility problems I just went on YouTube and followed along with the more popular videos there. Just search for whatever your specific ailment is, eg "yoga for back pain" or whatever, you'll be amazed. Also it's 10-30 min/day instead of an hour and in the comfort of your own home. Helped me a lot and I still incorporate yoga stretches in daily routine.


----------



## splatz

The former pro wrestler Diamond Dallas Page (DDP) has a yoga program for regular guys (YRG) that's pretty popular 

https://ddpyoga.com/blogs/success-stories/51634885-his-story-has-inspired-tens-of-millions



> Yoga: It’s Not Just For Women and Scrawny New-Age Girlie Men. Diamond Dallas Page practices yoga daily—and he can kick your ass. Now the three-time World Championship wrestler is here to prove that yoga is for regular guys, too.


----------



## wmtownson

Give it time you only have 40 more yrs to go


----------



## 350X

Yoga is not for you, denceasflux? Well, the results your looking for require something. What is it? I'm open.


----------



## shanomonday

I must say. I have had quite a few guys make great improvements. A friend of mine who was retired from the trades, battered a bit (laborer). He started doing yoga and dropped nearly 100 pounds, no more pain and an overall better outlook. 

I myself had a few issues back in 2012 with back pain and neck pain. I went to a chiropractor for a bit but realized that all he was doing was having me come stretch for $50 twice a weak. Started doing stretches in the mornings and I am good now!


----------



## DenseAsFlux

350X said:


> Yoga is not for you, denceasflux? Well, the results your looking for require something. What is it? I'm open.


I am not opposed to Yoga. Some of my friends have gotten me to do a random quick session before a hike, or a dinner. It isn't something I typically do on my own though. I don't know what results I may have implied or suggested, perhaps it was my desire to improve my performance? Typically, when I get home I look forward to relaxing and getting a good night of sleep, I do enough exercising of my job muscles on the job. The biggest problem I still have with the job on my end is having to wake up so early. I am used to going to work in the afternoons at my previous job, it didn't require the use of an alarm clock. It's not really a problem but I am surprised that I haven't adjusted my circadian rhythm very much after a few months of being on the new schedule.


----------



## TGGT

DenseAsFlux said:


> I am not opposed to Yoga. Some of my friends have gotten me to do a random quick session before a hike, or a dinner. It isn't something I typically do on my own though. I don't know what results I may have implied or suggested, perhaps it was my desire to improve my performance? Typically, when I get home I look forward to relaxing and getting a good night of sleep, I do enough exercising of my job muscles on the job. The biggest problem I still have with the job on my end is having to wake up so early. I am used to going to work in the afternoons at my previous job, it didn't require the use of an alarm clock. It's not really a problem but I am surprised that I haven't adjusted my circadian rhythm very much after a few months of being on the new schedule.


I used to think the job was "enough" exercise.

It's not.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

TGGT said:


> I used to think the job was "enough" exercise.
> 
> It's not.


The work is of course much different depending what you're doing, some days the all the physical activity involved is humping a few tools and a bucket to sit on to a control panel, twisting a 1/8" driver, touching leads to terminals, swearing, and scratching my head. 

In general construction work has a big fitness advantage over cubicle work, you'll burn enough calories that you don't have to try to offset 40-60 hours of sedentary with a few hours a week at the gym. With an active job, a little time and effort spent on exercise goes a long way. 

Although it is definitely possible to flush much of your advantage right down the toilet with enough soda, beer, big macs, and etc. And what you get away with when you're 20, you probably won't when you're 40. 

Over time I think most will agree a little strength training will go a long way to build you up a bit so tasks on the job can be done without straining, and stretching will loosen up things that are getting tight. 

I've always taken the view that if you think what you're doing is adequate, shouldn't you be able to pass the usual fitness test? Can you run a mile in under ten minutes, do 20 pushups, touch your toes? Is your weight where it should be? etc. If not then whatever you're doing is falling short.


----------



## Moonshot180

for chafing vagisil does work, seriously. Most days, medicated corn starch will work all day, but for those days when it's hotter than a 4 balled tomcat...vagisil will save your thighs!


----------



## trentonmakes

Moonshot180 said:


> for chafing vagisil does work, seriously. Most days, medicated corn starch will work all day, but for those days when it's hotter than a 4 balled tomcat...vagisil will save your thighs!


Vagisil! Lol

Ill take your word for it! Lol

Texting and Driving


----------

